# Tipps fürs Winterangeln – Teil 4: Durchlaufblinker für Meerforellen



## mefohunter84 (21. Januar 2019)

Moin Jesco, 
Verfolge deine Aktivitäten bezüglich der Meerforellen Angelei ja schon einige Zeit über eine bekannte Angelzeitschrift.
Meine Erfahrungen decken sich durchaus mit den geschilderten von dir. Aber wenn es einige Tage richtig mild ist im Winter, dann klappt es auch mit den Überspringern in Buchten. Als TOP Köder hat sich bei mir aber auch der Snaps Draget 25 gr. in rot-schwarz bewährt. Manchmal braucht es einfach diesen Reiz. Aber das ist ja nun wirklich nichts neues. Diese Farbe sollte immer dabei sein. Allerdings kann man den natürlich nicht so langsam führen. Dennoch klappt es mit dem Blinker sehr gut. Als Gladsax Wobbler kann man dann sogar langsamer fischen. Der hat mir allerdings im Frühjahr über sandigen Flächen schon gute Fische gebracht. Durchlaufblinker und -wobbler haben aber durchaus die von dir genannten Vorteile.
TL und LG  Rolf


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (21. Januar 2019)

mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Als TOP Köder hat sich bei mir aber auch der Snaps Draget 25 gr. in rot-schwarz bewährt. Manchmal braucht es einfach diesen Reiz. Aber das ist ja nun wirklich nichts neues.



Hi Rolf,

Snaps sind natürlich auch Topköder und die Farbe rot-schwarz kommt bei mir gerade in der Dämmerung oder wenn das Wasser ein wenig angetrübt ist zum Einsatz.

Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2019)

Diese Köder sind sicher auch mal einen Versuch auf Rapfen wert!


----------



## punkarpfen (15. März 2019)

Hi, welche Modelle würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------

